# early waking from hibernation



## spencers226 (Mar 1, 2008)

our tortoise awoke due to the mild winter here in london, hes gone back under in the garden and we are wondering what to do. Maybe put him in the fridge as we have seen others do? Should we let him stay underground outside or should we bring him in?
help much appreciated


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 1, 2008)

If he comes back up again, I would set him up inside until it gets warm enough outside to go back out. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2008)

ok...here's my thoughts on this subject. My hibernating tortoises (Gopherus agassizii and Horsefields) are inside chest-type freezers in an old abandoned house. Its pretty cold in there. If they wake up early I put them outside. My thinking is: they are already cold...they've been cold all winter...they are acclimated to being cold. They only thing that will harm them is if they are cold and then they get wet. So I put them outside, but I make sure they are all locked up inside their houses if it rains. They come out in the morning and sun themselves, they they go back into their house. Haven't lost one to waking up from hibernation problems yet.

Yvonne


----------



## spencers226 (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks yvonne and dan for your help
much appreciated


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 1, 2008)

My Russian torts woke up early (kinda) So I brought them inside and now they are setup inside until it hits 60 at night maybe a little warmer, then I will take them back out, I would have left them out but our weather is so crazy it is 80 for a few days then back to the 60's and 70's. So I bring mine in.


----------

